# Early-stage embryos with abnormalities may still develop into healthy babies



## devitt (Jun 16, 2010)

Research from the University of Cambridge:

http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/early-stage-embryos-with-abnormalities-may-still-develop-into-healthy-babies?utm_medium=email&utm_source=alumnewsletter

/links


----------

